

Video of PGs Talk on Mixergy - nkh
http://www.justin.tv//mixergy#from=11.00%252CFebruary-9-2010&r=171fziU

======
nkh
The link changes when you paste it:

<http://www.justin.tv//mixergy#from-11.04,February-9-2010>

Is the correct link. Sorry guys.

------
rbarr
At least for now, going to

<http://www.justin.tv/mixergy/archive#>

clicking on 'watch my last broadcast' will bring up the talk.

~~~
chaosmachine
The whole video seems to be broken, it's just 11 minutes of Andrew sitting
there.

Edit: If you keep hitting that arrow on the right, eventually, you'll get to
the interview.

------
amock
I can't make the link work. I get the error "Sorry, we couldn't understand the
date and time '11.00%252CFebruary-9-2010'"

------
WadeWilliams
Yup link broke

